# last call for pens before son returns



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Son returns to Ft Sill Thursday with about 70 or so pens for his unit from y'all. They will head out across to the sand box Saturday or Sunday. All of their personal equipment is enroute and probably landing there now. Advance party just arrived.
After Thursday any pens for his unit will have to wait until they are settled incountry, which will be a month, and they have an address.

Thanks to all that helped show the soldiers they are not forgotten in this war.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

They WON'T be forgotten, TT... Got a much appreciated phone call from your son Charlie yesterday thanking me for the pens.. Sounded like a young man you can be proud of for sure.. Praying for him and his unit ..and all the kids over there, for a safe return..

On a side note..I got in another 100 kits if any of you guys need some more supplies.. Just post up...or PM or gimme a call...

Jim


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Jim, thanks for all you have done.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My next bunch will be wood I think.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got some cut and drilled but have not been able to turn any due to time and rain


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I finished mine up last night but haven't had time to put them in the package. I'll try to knock them out before I leave town this afternoon. Where should I deliver them if I can get them done?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> I finished mine up last night but haven't had time to put them in the package. I'll try to knock them out before I leave town this afternoon. Where should I deliver them if I can get them done?


Check your PM's.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Texas T just left. He has my pens for the troops.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I dropped mine off while he was on the way home. Didn't get to meet him but had a nice visit with his wife and did talk to him on the phone. Hope to meet him on the next go around.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tortuga, - Be glad to make some more. Have some more travelling to do over the next couple of weeks but I'll "git 'er done" somehow.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm sorry I will be too late for this round, but definately will get some done either this weekend or next week and can be sent to him. I should have had them all ready this past weekend, but stupid moves messed that up.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pens*



Tortuga said:


> They WON'T be forgotten, TT... Got a much appreciated phone call from your son Charlie yesterday thanking me for the pens.. Sounded like a young man you can be proud of for sure.. Praying for him and his unit ..and all the kids over there, for a safe return..
> 
> On a side note..I got in another 100 kits if any of you guys need some more supplies.. Just post up...or PM or gimme a call...
> 
> Jim


Dang rain i'v only got 6 done every time i get started it rains i'll be glad to make some more if i ever get these done but i just ordered 100 kits also and i'll just use them,Jim wheres the best place to order the el grande kits and what do they call them on the other sites.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*



Bobby said:


> My next bunch will be wood I think.


You need some more wood i have some !!!!!!!!!!wood


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was cleaning my shop just a little today and man I found lots of blanks I had forgot I even had. I didn't do a real good job cleaning Trodery but it is a lot better than it was.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> I'm sorry I will be too late for this round, but definately will get some done either this weekend or next week and can be sent to him. I should have had them all ready this past weekend, but stupid moves messed that up.


They will ship out this weekend is my unofficial gut feeling, so they won't have a address for a month so we can put yours into the 1st package over there, along with anybody elses.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Charles it was nice meeting you today. We got to get you off that flat work and into turning now.:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Don...best price I have found is Woodcraft..All others seem to be two to three bucks more...

http://www.woodcraft.com/search/search.aspx?query=el+grande



deerdude2000 said:


> Dang rain i'v only got 6 done every time i get started it rains i'll be glad to make some more if i ever get these done but i just ordered 100 kits also and i'll just use them,Jim wheres the best place to order the el grande kits and what do they call them on the other sites.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks for Bobby and Viking48 today*



Bobby said:


> Charles it was nice meeting you today. We got to get you off that flat work and into turning now.:biggrin:


I really did enjoy meeting you and seeing your shop today. My son, Charlie checked out the pens from you and Viking48 today and said to "pass a great big Thank You" from him to y'all. He would have done it but his girl friend took him out to eat somewhere downtown. Or so they claim.LOL

My wife is impressed with all of the pens that all of y'all have done. She might not mind(too much) if a lathe shows up around here, and I do have as good turning.

That vortex is getting a stronger pull on me.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tell Charlie to watch who asks for the pink pens. Don't let any of those hairylegged guys get them.:rotfl::biggrin:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey - If I had a choice between some good lookin' young thing taking me out to dinner or talking to some old pharts guess which way I'd go???







Tell him I was proud to do it and hope to do some more. Better watch the vortex - it has a powerful pull.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Boy, I was hoping to have mine done today... but I'm having technical difficulties. Somethig about measure once and cut twice or measure twice and cut once. I'm not sure. Anyway, I have ID'd the problem, formulated a solution and might finish soon.


----------

